# Chọn sữa tươi tăng cân dành cho bé từ 1 đến 3 tuổi



## Bibomami (13/11/21)

Bé của mẹ từ 1 - 3 tuổi và có những biểu hiện cho chậm tăng cân hơn so với bạn bè cùng trang lứa. Mẹ phân vân không biết chọn loại sữa tươi nào tốt, phù hợp với độ tuổi và thể trạng cơ thể của bé. 




Hãy cùng tham khảo ngay bài viết của Bibomami về những vấn đề trên để chọn ra cho bé nhà mình một sản phẩm phù hợp và chất lượng nhất.
Ở độ tuổi của bé, sử dụng loại sữa nào là phù hợp nhất? Tại sao?
Chọn sữa tươi như thế nào để giúp bé tăng cân?
Uống sữa tươi như thế nào đúng cách, thời gian uống và liều lượng ra sao?
Tổng hợp top các dòng sữa tươi giúp bé tăng cân hiệu quả nhất mà mẹ nên biết.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Link tham khảo bài viết: *Sữa tươi tăng cân cho bé*
Website: *Bibomami.com*
Fanpage: *Shop Bibomami*


----------



## thuphan001 (15/11/21)

CON HAY VÀO WEB ĐEN VÀ CHƠI GAME ONLINE, BỐ MẸ CÓ GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHƯA?
- Dịch Covid, các con phải học online trên máy tính, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được các bé truy cập máy tính làm gì và lên mạng xem những nội dung gì ?
- Thay vì học tập, rất nhiều con thường xuyên dùng máy tính chơi Game, lướt FB, xem YouTube ... thâu đêm suốt sáng
- Tệ hơn, trẻ truy cập các trang web s** dù vô tình hay hữu ý





 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.





 #VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:





 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính





 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng





 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online





 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)





 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube





 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con





 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ





 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.





 Và nhiều tính năng khác





 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, #VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với #VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.





 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU





 Hotline: 0981.026.488


----------

